# HELP PLEASE



## shellebelle32 (May 29, 2013)

I have a 1 year old Nigerian dwarf male goat who isn't down yet but I'm worried he might be.  He got into our chicken feed yesterday and I'm not sure how much he ate but he is now getting lethargic and just stands or sits with his head down.  I'm worried he might have bloat.  His gums are pale and he has diarrhea.  He does this weird cry thing.  Not sure what to do.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 29, 2013)

*I would get a whole bunch of baking soda into him asap. And you could give him the CD&T ANTITOXIN, not the vaccine...

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be along soon!*


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 29, 2013)

CD antitoxin!

From the Onion Creek Ranch website"

"Anti-toxin vaccines are used in medical emergencies when immediate but short-term protection is required. Goat producers use two anti-toxin injectables: C&D Anti-Toxin and Tetanus Anti-Toxin. C&D Anti-Toxin should be used whenever overeating disease, ruminal acidosis, or any rumen-related toxicity is suspected to be the cause of the goat's illness. As with the vaccines (toxoids), the anti-toxins are used SQ (sub-cutaneously, i.e. under the skin). C&D Anti-Toxin is very safe to use and has a wide margin of error."


----------

